# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Photo of the Month! >  Vote A - Photo of the month July 2010

## John Clare

Please vote for the July Photo of the Month. In order to vote, look      through these photos and then click the corresponding option (use the      numbers - it makes it easier) in the poll above this message. Poll      closes within 48 hours (sooner if enough votes). Thank you and best of      luck to everyone!

*1 Spring Peeper - Pseudacris crucifer - Crystal6:




**2 Dyeing Poison Dart Frog (Surinam Cobalt race) - Dendrobates tinctorius - Paul:




**3 Strawberry Poison Dart Frog (Bastimentos race) - Oophaga pumilio - Kenny:




**4 Green and Black Poison Dart Frog - Dendrobates auratus - Andy:




**5 Gray Tree Frog - Hyla versicolor - Laura:




**6 Red-Eyed Leaf Frog - Agalychnis callidryas - Andry:




**7 Vietnamese Mossy Tree Frog - Theolderma corticale - Socrates:




**8 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Robin:




**9 Greater Hatchet Faced Tree Frog/Orinoco Lime Tree Frog - Sphaenorhynchus lacteus - Louis:




**10 White's Tree Frog - Litorea caerulea - Nate:




**11 Green and Golden Bell Frog - Litoriea aurea - Ebony:




**12 Green Frog - Rana/Lithobates clamitans - Craig/Crikkifrogger:




**13 Amazonian Milk Frog - Trachycephalus resinifictrix - Kat:




**14 Northern Leopard Frog - Rana/Lithobates pipiens - UncleChester:




**15 Gray Tree Frog - Hyla versicolor - Cheryl:




**16 Tree Frog - Leptopelis - JCLee:




**17 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Kam:




**18 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Ben:

*

*
**19 Waxy Monkey Tree Frog - Phyllomedusa bicolor - Kenny:

*


*20 Green and Black Poison Dart Frog - Dendrobates auratus - Vince:




**21 White's Tree Frog - Litoria caerulea - Wambli:

*


*22 Physalaemus henselii - Ivi Juliana:
*

----------


## Deku

I vote for ebony all the way. :U Though I like kennys photo and the first few dart pics, and the green frog, and leopard frog pics. Everyone did an excellent job with their photos!

----------


## John Clare

Please vote.

----------


## kellie

is # 2, the "dyeing poison dart frog" supposed to be DYING?  or is this some sort of artificial coloring process?  ya know .. like they do with those little transparent fish.  cruel, i know .. but. i don't know.  so, i thought i'd ask.  and if it is DYING, what's wrong with him?  poor little guy ..  :Frown:

----------


## Deku

> is # 2, the "dyeing poison dart frog" supposed to be DYING?  or is this some sort of artificial coloring process?  ya know .. like they do with those little transparent fish.  cruel, i know .. but. i don't know.  so, i thought i'd ask.  and if it is DYING, what's wrong with him?  poor little guy ..


I think they meant DYE, you are speaking of death.

----------


## John Clare

> is # 2, the "dyeing poison dart frog" supposed to be DYING?  or is this some sort of artificial coloring process?  ya know .. like they do with those little transparent fish.  cruel, i know .. but. i don't know.  so, i thought i'd ask.  and if it is DYING, what's wrong with him?  poor little guy ..


Dyeing Poison Dart Frog (or Dyeing Poison Arrow Frog) is the English Common name of this species, just as "Dog" is the English Common name for _Canis familiaris_.  You have the correct connotation of "Dyeing" but the name comes from the scientific name "tinctorius".  These frogs got their name because the startling blue coloration of the legs and body of many of the races of this species resemble artificial dyes in their intensity.  No cruelty here, just Mother Nature.  

There have been cases of artificially dyed African Clawed Frogs - I think someone talked about that elsewhere on the forum.

----------


## kellie

> Dyeing Poison Dart Frog (or Dyeing Poison Arrow Frog) is the English Common name of this species, just as "Dog" is the English Common name for _Canis familiaris_.  You have the correct connotation of "Dyeing" but the name comes from the scientific name "tinctorius".  These frogs got their name because the startling blue coloration of the legs and body of many of the races of this species resemble artificial dyes in their intensity.  No cruelty here, just Mother Nature.  
> 
> There have been cases of artificially dyed African Clawed Frogs - I think someone talked about that elsewhere on the forum.


  awesome .. that's really interesting.  although, it would be cruel.  thanks!

----------


## Kurt

Just want to point out that there are several color morphs of _Dendrobates tinctorius_, which includes the ones I keep, "azureus". While I am at it, I will mention that there are several morphs of _Oophaga pumilio_ as well.

----------


## Deku

> Just want to point out that there are several color morphs of _Dendrobates tinctorius_, which includes the ones I keep, "azureus". While I am at it, I will mention that there are several morphs of _Oophaga pumilio_ as well.


Iam my own color morph "brown candy". xD Sorry I just needed to make a funny.

----------


## Kurt

Sorry, I prefer blues, yellows, reds, and sometimes greens in my dart frogs, brown just doesn't cut it.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Deku

> Sorry, I prefer blues, yellows, reds, and sometimes greens in my dart frogs, brown just doesn't cut it.


Then Ill paint myself like a rainbow. Ill wear rainbow speedos and be RAINBOW MAN! xD

----------


## John Clare

Voting closes in about 18 hours.  Get to it.

----------


## Chaya

hahaha ...number 8 looks like jabba from starwars  :Big Grin:  i love it!  :Big Grin:

----------


## John Clare

Only 7 hours left folks.

----------

